
Show HN: A remote team visualization tool - Bogdanp
I just launched http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamzones.io, a project I had been working on during weekends that attempts to solve a problem I&#x27;ve run into as a member of a remote team: keeping track of _when_ people are working in relation to yourself is a pain.<p>Since this is hacker news and some of you might find this interesting, the stack is:<p>* Go on AppEngine on the backend<p>* Elm on the frontend<p>And here&#x27;s a breakdown of the source code:<p><pre><code>    ~&#x2F;s&#x2F;g&#x2F;s&#x2F;teamzones (master)&gt; cloc --exclude-dir=node_modules,vendor,static,elm-stuff,elm.js,index.html .
         158 text files.
         156 unique files.                                          
          48 files ignored.
    
    github.com&#x2F;AlDanial&#x2F;cloc v 1.70  T=0.86 s (132.1 files&#x2F;s, 17040.9 lines&#x2F;s)
    -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Language                     files          blank        comment           code
    -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Elm                             40           1069              5           4426
    Go                              37            856            270           4162
    JSON                             8              0              0           1450
    SASS                            13            423              0           1425
    JavaScript                       4             40              7            174
    YAML                            10             28              8            156
    make                             1             21              0             58
    -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    SUM:                           113           2437            290          11851
    -------------------------------------------------------------------------------

</code></pre>
I hope at least some of you find it useful!
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://teamzones.io](http://teamzones.io)

Some thoughts on the MVP:

\+ On the user settings page, having the submission button at the bottom of
the page means that it is not visible on my laptop screen without scrolling.

\+ The time zone selection list is very long, breaking it up, or a map might
be alternatives as the project scales.

\+ The necessity for everyone on the team to maintain a copy of their schedule
inside the app probably means that accurate availability data decreases
quickly as team size increases and that's exactly when the product becomes
more useful.

\+ I like the interface. It might make sense to build it on top of existing
scheduling/calendar software rather than rolling your own.

Good luck.

------
jnthn
Nice. We have built a tool for similar needs -
[https://sundial.teleport.org](https://sundial.teleport.org)

Few examples on how it could be embedded into your public team pages as well:

[https://teleport.org/about-us/](https://teleport.org/about-us/)
[https://about.gitlab.com/team/](https://about.gitlab.com/team/)

------
mooreds
2 other things.

I found it tough to swipe back/close the menu screen in chrome on Android.

And I don't see a way to specify "today is not a day I work" in the settings
(for example, for weekends).

Other than that, I could see this being useful. I'd pitch it to Zapier, the
teama at buffer, the basecamp folks, and any other high profile remote
companies and see if they have feedback.

~~~
Bogdanp
> I found it tough to swipe back/close the menu screen in chrome on Android.

Is this because of the drop in frame rate or some other reason? I've noticed
this happens on the dashboard, but I haven't dug into trying to fix it yet
(it's a smooth 60fps on other pages).

> And I don't see a way to specify "today is not a day I work" in the settings
> (for example, for weekends).

It's kind of hard to find right now but if you go to your profile and try to
change your working hours for a particular day you should be able to set those
to "Off" on any day you like. Configuring your workdays/hours is definitely
janky right now (especially on mobile), but it's something that I'll be
improving very soon.

Thank you for the feedback!

------
alixaxel
Buffer has something similar:
[https://timezone.io/team/buffer](https://timezone.io/team/buffer)

------
mooreds
FYI, demo link doesn't work with Firefox on Android.

